# Amazon Prime Day 2021



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's that time of year again - post up your Amazon Prime Day finds in this thread. :thumbsup:

https://www.amazon.com/primeday/


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Disease Ex

https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-Disease-Ex-Lawn-Fungicide-10/dp/B075R7BNXV/ref=sxts_rp_s1_0?crid=2APOYSLX1O5HK&cv_ct_cx=disease+ex&dchild=1&keywords=disease+ex&pd_rd_i=B075R7BNXV&pd_rd_r=bcf8428f-007b-401d-b766-8d60469d9ab7&pd_rd_w=Qxc1E&pd_rd_wg=oS3T3&pf_rd_p=e64e557a-9088-4af1-8992-8ddbd7854c7f&pf_rd_r=KE5PVSFWVKB99E8SZRC6&psc=1&qid=1624277759&sprefix=disea%2Cstripbooks%2C173&sr=1-1-f0029781-b79b-4b60-9cb0-eeda4dea34d6


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Mavic Mini Combo set

https://www.amazon.com/DJI-Quadcopter-0-55lbs-Samsung-MicroSDXC/dp/B095JRZYK6/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=mavic+mini&psr=PDAY&qid=1624282063&s=prime-day&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=1-2

A little sticker shock, but is this a decent deal for someone who has been looking to get into drone life? I've had a DJI Mini 2 in my Amazon shopping cart for like a month, and just can't commit to the price tag ($450). While this combo is slightly cheaper, and its obviously the Mini and not the more advanced Mini 2, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-Automower-Connect-Robotic-Mower/dp/B087YZCNDJ?ref=deals_primeday_deals-grid_slot-5_21f9_dt_dcell_img_42_35f5e352

This says 30% off when added to your cart.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Rachio 3rd Gen 8 Zone $206

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089G6QVTC?ref=deals_primeday_deals-grid_slot-5_21f9_dt_dcell_tlt_204_1ad3a3d9


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Tempest Weather Station is on sale.

https://www.amazon.com/Tempest-Weather-Accurate-Forecasts-Wireless/dp/B0868WY7NY?ref=deals_primeday_deals-grid_slot-5_21f9_dt_dcell_img_41_70329017


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Greenworks Electric Dethatcher is 25% off at checkout.

https://www.amazon.com/Greenworks-14-Inch-Corded-Dethatcher-27022/dp/B0030BG1HM/ref=lp_23518853011_1_1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just ordered this 2.5 gallon foam marker system for about $297 after tax. The Prime Day deal is 20% off at checkout.

https://www.amazon.com/CropCare-Gallon-Marker-System-F2500/dp/B08MWGTKKN/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&qid=1624298596&s=industrial&sr=1-1










It looks almost identical to this one Deere sells for $800.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Ware said:


> I just ordered this 2.5 gallon foam marker system for about $297 after tax. The Prime Day deal is 20% off at checkout.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CropCare-Gallon-Marker-System-F2500/dp/B08MWGTKKN/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&qid=1624298596&s=industrial&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't see that. I think I am going to EDIT: I DID pick that up as well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Andersons products are 10% off.

https://www.amazon.com/stores/The+Andersons/page/CBEA0B71-D9E6-41E4-B4EB-A3E292FF4F73?ref_=ast_bln


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

agrassman said:


> Most Scott's lawn products are 20-30% off for Prime Days.
> https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=Scotts&i=prime-day&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Prime Day Channel Deals include: Showtime, Starz, Discovery Plus, and other channels for $0.99 each for the next two months.

I have new episodes of Billions from Showtime that I need to catch up on this summer...


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Simple Lawn Solutions has a whole bunch of products on sale in the Prime Deals.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=simple+lawn+solutions&i=prime-day&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

Canada....what more could we expect :x :x :x


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

$42 (25% off)


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

We have the smaller version 1.5 qt and really like it. The bigger version 3 qt...the Ecolution Original Microwave Micro-Pop Popcorn Popper  is on sale for $13.99. So, we just ordered it!

After Step #2, you add butter to where the popcorn was just measured. :thumbup:


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

bosox_5 said:


> Disease Ex
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-Disease-Ex-Lawn-Fungicide-10/dp/B075R7BNXV/ref=sxts_rp_s1_0?crid=2APOYSLX1O5HK&cv_ct_cx=disease+ex&dchild=1&keywords=disease+ex&pd_rd_i=B075R7BNXV&pd_rd_r=bcf8428f-007b-401d-b766-8d60469d9ab7&pd_rd_w=Qxc1E&pd_rd_wg=oS3T3&pf_rd_p=e64e557a-9088-4af1-8992-8ddbd7854c7f&pf_rd_r=KE5PVSFWVKB99E8SZRC6&psc=1&qid=1624277759&sprefix=disea%2Cstripbooks%2C173&sr=1-1-f0029781-b79b-4b60-9cb0-eeda4dea34d6


For the record these were $10 last year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lust4Lawn said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> > Disease Ex
> ...


That's when I bought.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

These 3M WorkTunes Connect + Gel Ear Cushions Hearing Protector with Bluetooth are 30% off at checkout. I read a lot of negative reviews about the low volume on the 3M WorkTunes, but these have worked great for me. I can hear my music just fine while mowing on my 25hp JD diesel zero turn. :thumbup:


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Ware said:


> These 3M WorkTunes Connect + Gel Ear Cushions Hearing Protector with Bluetooth are 30% off at checkout. I read a lot of negative reviews about the low volume on the 3M WorkTunes, but these have worked great for me. I can hear my music just fine while mowing on my 25hp JD diesel zero turn. :thumbup:


Thanks for sharing, ordered these bad boys. Tired of fighting my in-ear speakers with protection over the top!


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

MY4sons sprayer for 187 after 20% off

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DWCTSQE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AQHSHADJFLP9X&psc=1


----------

